# Replacing large retaining wall



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

http://www.gabionwallsystems.com/ Found this link, can't hurt to contact them and ask for ideas, from the last photo, the wall doesn't appear to be leaning much, although you can see in first pic that wall is leaning. Reading some on gabionwall system, good things said. Maybe you could do some more research, changing out the wall for another might not be the answer. As you said, someone has to know how to fix it.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Call your insurance company and fill them in. This is what homeowners insurance if for.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Gabions are correctly used for erosion control, not retaining walls. That needs to go and a real retaining wall put in. Figure about 25-35 bucks a face-foot for removal and replacement in Dallas.


----------



## notfromaroundhere (Dec 14, 2008)

Marvin Gardens said:


> Call your insurance company and fill them in. This is what homeowners insurance if for.


I had already spoken with an adjuster from my insurance company (who was out for a different matter) about the retaining wall, and she said that insurance doesn't cover slow developing problems like what I'm experiencing with this retaining wall..... I would love it if that was not true.....


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Segmental Retaining Walls (SRWs) are about the only thing to be used for your site since they are the most commonly used and economical. This is for residential, commercial and munipalities because they can easily be curved and adjusted to varying heights/grades.

A conventional rigid retaining wall (concrete or reinforced masonry) will be more costly and require large concrete footings. A SRW wall is NEVER put on rigid footings because it must be able to adjust slightly and not crack like a rigid wall. It does require "geogrid" to be place in the backfill for soil reinforcement and stability.

For the height (usually over 4') you are looking at, it must be engineered, but there are many established SRW programs an engineer can use and are fairly well standardized if there is some information on the soil types.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

do you own all the way to the sidewalk? Do you STILL need a engineers stamp AND a permit IF you use a 'series' of low walls???(not over the allowed height?) lower walls are so much MORE stable,cheaper,and easier to build,,,stack the blocks from the big box stores that interlock etc. IF indeed you can start closer to the walk,,,make that one first and dump dirt from top down,then work on next etc. OR if your feeling real ambitious and on the cheap,,use the stones out of this one and mortar them together for the new low ones,,,set back on about a 20 degree angle bottom to top

Looks like a massive job to say the least.

A repair 'might' be possible,,,obviously it was tied back somehow and that failedif you could dig down where the worst of bulge is (on top)to determine HOW they made this critter. then take out this section,,,redo better,,,relay stone and HOPE another doesnt do same.


----------

